# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άνασσα Μ [Anassa M]

## bosses

Τελέστηκε σήμερα μεταξύ φίλων και συνεργατών της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του κ.Μητσόπουλου ο Αγιασμός του νέου πλοίου, "ΑΝΑΣΣΑ". 
Μια "μικρη βασιλισσα" με διαστάσεις 110 x 20 μέτρα και αναμενόμενη χωρητικότητα σε Ι.Χ 200+... 
Αναμένεται να "βουτήξει" στα νερα εντός του 2015 και θα είναι το στολίδι του νησιού της Θάσου.
Στις φωτο διακρίνεται ο ναυπηγός που επιβλέπει προσεκτικά τις εργασίες καθώς και ένα απο τα κομμάτια των διπύθμενων.  :Single Eye: 
Εύχομαι στην πλoιοκτήτρια εταιρεία καλή ευκολία και καλα κέρδη! 



10815976_312728788923434_2084515644_n.jpg10893773_312728652256781_643706374_n.jpg10912911_312728762256770_801538033_n.jpg10913071_312728752256771_621782856_n.jpg10922189_312728692256777_1812369586_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ένα πολύ ευχάριστω νέο, και σε ημέρα γιορτινή !!! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε _bosses_ για την ανταπόκριση από την όμορφη Αμαλιάπολη και το ναυπηγείο Κουρή.

Παρακαλώ μόνο μία ερώτηση. Στο όνομα του πλοίου βλέπω να έχετε βάλει τόνο στο πρώτο γράμμα, σωστά ??? Αν είναι έτσι, τότε η σωστή του γραφή είναι _Άνασσα_ (Βασίλισσα), με δύο σίγμα. Εκτός και αν είναι _Ανάσα_, πράγμα που δεν πολυπιστεύω.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πανέμορφο όνομα! Εύχομαι όταν με το καλό αποπερατωθεί, να είναι μία πραγματική άνασσα (βασίλισσα)!  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως μιά ωραία είδηση με όμορφο όνομα. 
Απ' ότι βλέπω ο φίλος bosses διόρθωσε το όνομα σε Άνασσα και έχει μπει δυναμικά στο forum και χαίρομαι γι' αυτό.
Πιστεύω να συνεχίσει να μας ενημερώνει συχνά, αφού το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη είναι αρκετά μακριά και εκτός εμβέλειας μας. 
Εύχομαι στον Κο Μητσόπουλο καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα και περιμένουμε να δούμε ένα πλοίο φιλικό προς τους επιβάτες, χωρίς φανφάρες και υπερβολές.
Υ.Γ πρέπει οι mont να φτιάξουν και τον τίτλο του πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή πράγματι, το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη είναι αρκετά μακριά, αλλά η επίσκεψη του ήταν πάντα μία ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα ημερήσια εκδρομή, πολύ δε περισσότερο τώρα που θα υπάρχουν εκεί δύο αμφίπλωρα υπό κατασκευή. Καλά να 'μαστε λοιπόν και θα την κάνουμε την βόλτα !!! Ακόμα, μιας και είσαι και ...σεμνός, να θυμίσουμε ότι πρώτος εσύ μας είχες γράψει την είδηση της επικείμενης κατασκευής του αμφίπλωρου _πριν 1+ μήνα_.

Να επισημάνω και την σύμπτωση -στις φωτογραφίες που μας παρέθεσε πιό πάνω ο φίλος bosses- να βλέπουμε ταυτόχρονα το παρόν-παρελθόν και το μέλλον της εταιρείας του κ. Μητσόπουλου, και εννοώ βέβαια το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_ που δεξαμενίζεται αυτέ τις ημέρες στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή, και όπως έχουμε _γράψει εδώ_, λογικά θα αντικατασταθεί από το νέο αμφίπλωρο _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ_.

----------


## naftaki

παιδια δεν ισχυει αντικατασταση του παναγια θασου απο το καινουργιο πλοιο της εταιρειας.το ανασα θα ειναι θασο κεραμωτη και το παναγια θασου μπορει να παρει παραταση.οκτωμβριο το νεο αποκτημα λογικα εαν ολα πανε καλα καθελκυση του ανασα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε ευχαριστούμε για τις διευκρινίσεις.

Να διευκρινίσω και εγώ από την πλευρά μου ότι λέγοντας πως το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ θα αντικατασταθεί από το νέο αμφίπλωρο, σαφώς και δεν το εννοώ κυριολεκτικά. Ούτε είναι ποτέ δυνατόν το νέο αμφίπλωρο να μπει νεότευκτο στην γραμμή Καβάλας - Θάσου όπου σήμερα δουλεύει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ούτε βέβαια έχουν καμμία σχέση μεταξύ τους από άποψης μεταφορικής δυνατότητας επιβατών και οχημάτων.

Ακόμα, τους τελευταίους μήνες πολλά ακούγονται για πιθανές παρατάσεις για παλιά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (κάποιες μάλιστα ήδη εφαρμόστηκαν), αλλά τουλάχιστον με τα όσα ισχύουν αυτήν την στιγμή το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ πρέπει μέσα στο 1985 να αποσυρθεί. Αν λοιπόν αυτό συμβεί (όπως και μόνος σου είπες μπορεί να πάρει παράταση), λογικά θα πάει κάποιο εκ των ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ - ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ στην γραμμή της Καβάλας, και το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ θα μπει στην γραμμή της Κεραμωτής.

Λέγοντας λοιπόν ότι το νέο αμφίπλωρο θα αντικαταστήσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ, σαφώς και εννοώ ως πλοίο της εταιρίας. Είχε τέσσερα πλοία, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα το ένα πρέπει να αποχωρήσει - πουληθεί, και έτσι προχωράει στην κατασκευή ενός καινούργιου (και πολύ καλά κάνει).

----------


## naftaki

γιωργο πρεπει να ψηφιστηκε το νομοσχεδιο για τις παρατασεις οποτε νο προμπλεμ με το παναγια θασου

----------


## leo85

Εύχομαι και εγώ στους πλοιοκτήτες με το νέο έτος καλή αρχή στο νέο τους απόκτημα και καλά τελειώματα. 

 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε bosses για τις φώτο, και θα περιμένουμε και άλλες για να παρακολουθούμε τις εργασίες του πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε naftaki αν πράγματι είχε ψηφιστεί σχετικό νομοσχέδιο πιστεύω ότι όλο και κάτι θα είχε μαθευτεί στα ..."πέριξ". Δεν το αμφισβητώ όμως μιας και δεν γνωρίζω.

Αν πάντως είναι έτσι, και -όπως λες και εσύ- _"no problem με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ"_, και άρα η εταιρεία του δεν θα αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα έλλειψης πλοίου, προσωπικά δεν θα απέκλεια καθόλου την πιθανότητα να δούμε το _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ_ να πρωτοδρομολογείται σε .......άλλη γραμμή.

Οι λόγοι ευνόητοι, και ο νοών νοήτω !!!

----------


## john85

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονία να έχετε όλοι.Το πλοίο για ποία γραμμή προορίζεται?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναφέρεται (το για που προορίζεται) στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος.




> Αναμένεται να "βουτήξει" στα νερα εντός του 2015 και θα είναι το στολίδι του νησιού της Θάσου.

----------


## bosses

Με πολυ γρηγορους ρυθμους συνεχιζονται η εργασιες απο τα συνεργεια για την ολοκληρωση τις κατασκευης απο τα συνεργεια του ναυπηγειου.

----------


## sl500

Είναι απορίας άξιον πως συνεχίζονται κατασκευές νέων πλοίων χωρίς την επίβλεψη και έγκριση αναγνωρισμένων διεθνώς Νηογνωμόνων.Στην Ελλάδα αυτές οι κατασκευές ακολουθούν τους ναυπηγικούς κανόνες μόνο της Ε.Ε.Π. που χρονολογούνται από τις δεκαετίες του '70 και του '80!!!
Όλοι οι γείτονες μας Τούρκοι , Κροάτες κτλ. κατασκευάζουν παρόμοια ανοικτού τύπου πλοία , συμμορφομένα με τις τελευταίες απαιτήσεις των διεθνών κανονισμών.Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας !

----------


## bosses

Εκτός τον Εμπεδοκλη το οποίο είναι δεμένο και σταμάτησαν οι εργασίες ούτε το Γλυκοφιλουσσα ούτε και ο Πρωτοπορος 7 είναι σε νηογνώμονα (νομίζω) εαν γνωρίζει κάτι ο φίλος Παντελής ή κάποιος άλλος φίλος ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εκτος τον Εμπεδοκλη το οποιο ειναι δεμενο και σταματησαν οι εργασιες ουτε το Γλυκοφιλουσσα ουτε και ο Προτοπορως 7 ειναι σε νηογνομωνα (νομιζω) εαν γνωριζη κατι ο φιλος Παντελης οι καποιος αλλος φιλος ασ ενημερωσει.


Για το Εμπεδοκλής ξέρω ότι είχε ξεκινήσει σε RINA ......αλλά σταμάτησε.
Για το Γλυκοφιλούσα όταν μάθω θα το γράψω στο θέμα του.

----------


## leo85

Συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός θέματος. Η Τούρκοι και Η Κροάτες που έχουν πάρει δικά μας πλοία έχουν  νηογνώμονα.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εύχομαι και εγώ καλή συνέχεια να έχει το πλοίο και να έχει καλες θάλασσες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τους νηογνώμονες και τις ναυπηγήσεις μιλήσαμε αρκετά *εδώ* και όποιος έχει κέφι μπορεί να βρει εκεί αρκετά στοιχεία, για την ιστορία (σε συνδυασμό με όσα συζητούσαμε εκεί) ο Κροατικός νηογνώμονας είναι μέλος του IACS αν έχει η Τουρκία νηογνώμονα αυτός δεν είναι μέλος του IACS.

----------


## sl500

Δυστυχώς από πρωτοπόροι στα ανοικτού τύπου γινόμαστε ουραγοί σε σχέση με τον διεθνή ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## john85

Το πλοίο θα μοίαζει στους Πρωτοπόρους?

----------


## bosses

Φίλε john85 αν και δεν έχω δει τα σχέδια του πλοίου δεν νομίζω να μοιάζει στους πρωτοπορους με 20Μ φάρδος.. θα δούμε στο μέλλον μέχρι τότε υπομονή!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φίλε john85 αν και δεν έχω δει τα σχέδια του πλοίου δεν νομίζω να μοιάζει στους πρωτοπορους με 20Μ φάρδος.. θα δούμε στο μέλλον μέχρι τότε υπομονή!


Κοίτα φίλε μου ....σε ρώτησε κάτι και εσύ δεν του απαντάς.....αλλά του λες ότι θα είναι 20Μ.
Και λοιπόν, στη Σαλαμίνα είχαμε τα πρώτα 20άμετρα σε φάρδος το 2004 και ήταν το Θεομήτωρ και το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία, το 2005 ήλθε το Αθηνά Π και το 2006 το Ματούλα Κ.
Καμιά φωτο για το πως προχωρά η κατασκευή ......έχεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bosses

Φιλε Παντελη εννοουσα τις υπερκατασκευες και τις ραμπες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε μα άμα μοιάζει είτε στους Πρωτοπόρους είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αμφίπλωρο, δεν θα είναι ....._ΑΝΑΣΣΑ_.

Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι η εταιρεία - πλοιοκτήτης του με αυτό το όνομα που επέλεξαν να του δώσουν, αυτόματα βάλανε πολύ ψηλά τον πήχη. Για να σκεφτείς να δώσεις σε ένα πλοίο το όνομα "βασίλισσα" σημαίνει αυτόματα (τουλάχιστον για μένα) κάτι πολύ πρωτοποριακό, φιλόδοξο, μεγάλο, κάτι πολύ όμορφο το οποίο αυτόματα θα προ-ηγείται σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με τα άλλα παρόμοιου τύπου πλοία (αμφίπλωρα).

Θα περιμένουμε λοιπόν για να δούμε αν πράγματι το νέο αμφίπλωρο εκ του αποτελέσματος θα δικαιολογεί το τόσο επιβλητικό όνομα του ή θα μείνει απλά .....στα λόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης 2015 - 2016, το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ._ και όχι ΑΝΑΣΣΑ (σκέτο), ενώ φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12263_.

----------


## naftaki

> Από ότι βλέπω στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης 2015 - 2016, το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ._ και όχι ΑΝΑΣΣΑ (σκέτο), ενώ φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12263_.


γιωργο ετσι θα λεγεται.το Μ ειναι μιτσοπουλος ως το ονομα της εταιρειας δηλαδη σαν το βασιλοβαπορο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι αλλά πέρασε ένας μήνας που ανοίχθηκε το ΆΝΑΣΣΑ και είδαμε ότι ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται και .........μία φωτο από κει και πέρα δεν ξανά είδαμε. Γιατί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από ότι βλέπω στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης 2015 - 2016, το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ._ και όχι ΑΝΑΣΣΑ (σκέτο), ενώ φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12263_.





> γιωργο ετσι θα λεγεται.το Μ ειναι μιτσοπουλος ως το ονομα της εταιρειας δηλαδη σαν το βασιλοβαπορο


Φίλε ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση. Και εμένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου όταν είδα αυτό το _Μ_. Θα επαναλάβω πάντως ότι με όλα αυτά τα πομπώδη (ΑΝΑΣΣΑ, ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ, .....Βασίλισσα Μητσόπουλου, βασιλοβάπορο) ο πήχης έχει τεθεί πολύ ψηλά, και περιμένω με .....αγωνία πλέον να δω τι στο καλό θα είναι έχει - είναι αυτό το νέο αμφίπλωρο............

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΥ;;; ΜΗΠΩΣ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!!!

----------


## γλυφα

> Ναι αλλά πέρασε ένας μήνας που ανοίχθηκε το ΆΝΑΣΣΑ και είδαμε ότι ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται και .........μία φωτο από κει και πέρα δεν ξανά είδαμε. Γιατί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


μερικες φωτο από την προοοδο του ΑΝΑΣΣΑ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε _γλυφα_.

Για την ιστορία, κατασκευάζεται στο σημείο -ακριβώς- όπου κατασκευάστηκε και το _ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ_. Μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο όμορφο, αν όχι περισσότερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να ευχαριστήσω και γω το φίλο *γλύφα*  και να πω καλή συνέχεια, ελπίζοντας όπως είπε και ο φίλος Γιώργος σε ένα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο, χθεσινό πράγμα από την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο Άνασσα, που γίνεται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.
Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε ...............περισσότερη ενημέρωση. :Fat: 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ 01 01-04-2015.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ 02 01-04-2015.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ 03 01-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω η κατασκευή προχωράει σε αρκετά αργούς ρυθμούς. Λογικό βέβαια, αφού από την στιγμή που ούτως ή άλλως δεν προλαβαίνει την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος βιασύνης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών στο ΑΝΑΣΣΑ φωτογραφημένο στις 24-04-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ 05 24-04-2015.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ 06 24-04-2015.jpg

----------


## john85

Προχωράει η κατασκευή του?Για ποία γραμμή προορίζεται?

----------


## pantelis2009

Προορίζεται όπως έχει γραφτεί στο πρώτο ποστ του πλοίου για τη Θάσο, τώρα πόσο έχει προχωρήσει.......... άγνωστο σε μένα. Αν έχει πάει κανείς .....ας ανεβάσει καμιά φωτο.

----------


## john85

Σε ποία ναυτιλιακή εταιρία της Θάσου θα ανήκει το καράβι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτή η απάντηση είναι στο πρώτο ποστ.
Εκείνο που έμαθα είναι .......ότι θα είναι το κάτι άλλο και με πολλές καινοτομίες. Ίδωμεν αν οι πληροφορίες μου βγουν αληθινές.

----------


## sl500

> Και αυτή η απάντηση είναι στο πρώτο ποστ.
> Εκείνο που έμαθα είναι .......ότι θα είναι το κάτι άλλο και με πολλές καινοτομίες. Ίδωμεν αν οι πληροφορίες μου βγουν αληθινές.


Καινοτομία είναι αυτά πλοία την εποχή του 2020! Να έχουν επιτέλους Νηογνώμονα και οχι αμ έχουν ροζ ή φούξια καθίσματα.

----------


## john85

Η καθέλκυση του πλοίου θα γίνει μέσα στον Οκτώβρη?

----------


## john85

Τελείωσε η κατασκευή του πλοίου?

----------


## sl500

Οι φίλοι που παρακολουθούν τις νέες κατασκευές στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη , μήπως θα είχαν την καλοσύνη να μας στείλουν φώτο από το στάδιο κατασκευής του πλοίου;
Πρωτοπόρος , Ωκύαλος , φίλε Fonidakis ?

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Οι φίλοι που παρακολουθούν τις νέες κατασκευές στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη , μήπως θα είχαν την καλοσύνη να μας στείλουν φώτο από το στάδιο κατασκευής του πλοίου;
> Πρωτοπόρος , Ωκύαλος , φίλε Fonidakis ?


Δυστυχως λογο αποστασης ειναι δυσκολο να εχω φωτογραφικο υλικο, ωστοσο θα οργανωσω μια "εξορμηση" μσα στην βδομαδα και θα δω τι μπορω νακανω  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ε μα άμα μοιάζει είτε στους Πρωτοπόρους είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αμφίπλωρο, δεν θα είναι ....._ΑΝΑΣΣΑ_.
> 
> Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι η εταιρεία - πλοιοκτήτης του με αυτό το όνομα που επέλεξαν να του δώσουν, αυτόματα βάλανε πολύ ψηλά τον πήχη. Για να σκεφτείς να δώσεις σε ένα πλοίο το όνομα "βασίλισσα" σημαίνει αυτόματα (τουλάχιστον για μένα) κάτι πολύ πρωτοποριακό, φιλόδοξο, μεγάλο, κάτι πολύ όμορφο το οποίο αυτόματα θα προ-ηγείται σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με τα άλλα παρόμοιου τύπου πλοία (αμφίπλωρα).
> 
> Θα περιμένουμε λοιπόν για να δούμε αν πράγματι το νέο αμφίπλωρο εκ του αποτελέσματος θα δικαιολογεί το τόσο επιβλητικό όνομα του ή θα μείνει απλά .....στα λόγια.


Και πράγματι, το νέο αμφίπλωρο δικαιολογεί πέρα ως πέρα το όνομα του !!!!! Το είδα σήμερα σε φωτογραφίες από την Αμαλιάπολη (φυσικά δεν είναι δημοσιεύσιμες σεβόμενοι την επιθυμία του πλοιοκτήτη) και ειλικρινά "έπαθα πλάκα". Πανέμορφο, πρωτότυπο, εντυπωσιακό, επιβλητικό, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση. Αλλά όπως έμαθα ακόμα, οι ίδιοι χαρακτηρισμοί αφορούν όλο το πλοίο, από τα υλικά που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στα σαλόνια του μέχρι και τον .....σχεδιασμό της γάστρας του (και αυτά δεν μου τα είπε όποιος κι όποιος !!!).

Ειλικρινά, μέχρι και ταξίδι στην Θάσο σκέφτομαι να κάνω όταν πρωτοδρομολογηθεί, μόνο και μόνο για να το δω από κοντά !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φύγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Fat:

----------


## john85

Ο σχεδιασμός του θυμίζει κάποιο από αμφίπλωρα που έχουμε μέχρι τώρα?Φέρνει εμφανισιάκα προς τους Πρωτοπόρους ή το Ωκκυροή?

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι. Θυμίζει .....κάτι από το Θάσος VI ......στην αρχική του σχεδίαση ......για όσους θυμούνται, αλλά μόνο εξωτερικά. Μέσα απ' ότι ακούω είναι....ανεπανάληπτο.

----------


## john85

Δεν είναι αμφίπλωρο τελικά το πλοίο?Χωριτικότητα γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δεν είναι αμφίπλωρο τελικά το πλοίο?Χωριτικότητα γνωρίζει κάποιος?


Ποιος έγραψε ....ότι δεν είναι αμφίπλωρο??????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε _john85_ όταν ένα αμφίπλωρο "μοιάζει" στην σχεδίαση με κάποιο πλοίο κλασσικής σχεδίασης, δεν σημαίνει ότι .....δεν είναι αμφίπλωρο.

Ζήτησες να μάθεις αν μοιαζει με κάποιο από τα άλλα ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα. Επειδή όμως δεν μοιάζει με απολύτως κανένα άλλο, σου λέμε ότι "φέρνει" πολύ στην σχεδίαση που είχε το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI όταν είχε κατασκευαστεί ως ανοικτού τύπου και πριν κλείσει - μετασκευαστεί. Βρες μία φωτό του ΘΑΣΟΣ VI στην πρώτη του μορφή, αφαίρεσε του (νοερά) την πλώρη, και θα έχεις ένα δείγμα του τι εννοούμε !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και το πλοίο δεν έχει ούτε καθελκυστεί ακόμα (εξ όσων βέβαια γνωρίζω), διαβάζουμε στα θέματα υπό συζήτηση στο νέο ΣΑΣ αίτημα για .....διακοπή εκτέλεσης δρομολογίων του στις γραμμές της Θάσου από 1/1/2016 και για χρονικό διάστημα 45 ημερών.

Αυτό πιθανότατα συμβαίνει διότι το πλοίο στις αρχές του 2015 είχε δηλωθεί (στις δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης) στις γραμμές της Θάσου από την 1η Νοεμβρίου 2015.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προφανώς πήγαν ......λίγο πίσω οι δουλειές, δεν τελείωσε και γι' αυτό ζητά την παράταση.

----------


## john85

Στην Αμαλιάπολη χτίζονται και άλλα πλοία αυτή την περίοδο?

----------


## john85

Πότε παραδίδεται το πλοίο φωτογράφικο υλικό πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουμε άραγε "χάσει επεισόδια" ??? Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν έχει ήδη καθελκυστεί το πλοίο ??? Και το ρωτάω αυτό διότι στο έγκυρο _equasis_ αφενός έχουν περαστεί ήδη τα στοιχεία του (κάτι που συνήθως συμβαίνει μετά την καθέλκυση), αφετέρου εμφανίζεται ως κατασκευής _2015_ και ως "ενεργό" από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο. Θεωρώ περιττό να υπενθυμίσω ότι τα πλοία "παίρνουν" ως έτος κατασκευής τους αυτό της καθέλκυσης, κάτι που για ευνόητους λόγους επιθυμούν βέβαια και οι πλοιοκτήτες τους.

IMO number : 9800128
Name of ship : ANASSA M     (since 01/10/2015)
Call Sign : SVA6658
MMSI : 239925700     
Gross tonnage : 1510   (since 01/10/2015)
Type of ship : Passenger/Ro-Ro Cargo Ship (since 01/10/2015)
_Year of build :          2015_
Flag :  Greece (since 01/10/2015)
_Status of ship :        In Service/Commission        (since 19/10/2015)_
Last update :  30/12/2015
Registered owner & Ship manager/Commercial manager : NISOS THASOS NE - Piraeus, Greece. - Since 19/10/2015

Πηγή στοιχείων : _equasis_

----------


## γλυφα

οχι φιλε μου δεν εχει κανει το μπανακι του ακομα...υπολογιζετε για τελη Ιανουαριου με αρχες Φεβρουαριου..αναλογα και με τη καιρο θα κανει απο εδω και περα..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε γλυφα σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Να λοιπόν που βλέπουμε κάτι αντίθετο από τα σύνηθη, για να μην πω σπάνιο. Ένα πλοίο που θα καθελκυστεί μέσα στο 2016 να έχει "φορτωθεί" και το 2015. Προσωπικά θέλω να πιστεύω πως πρόκειται για κάποιο γραφειοκρατικό λάθος που θα διορθωθεί (μακάρι να συμβάλαμε και εμείς σε αυτό) μιας και είναι άδικο να "χρεωθεί" το πλοίο έναν χρόνο παραπάνω χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Μηπως το πλοιο για το οποιο μιλαμε ειναι αυτο στην φωτο...;;;; (απο ναυλομεσιτικο γραφειο)

http://www.go-shipping.net/media/shi...0589.large.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό ακριβώς είναι φίλε ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ.  :Fat:

----------


## john85

Καταπληκτικό σκαρί

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Εχω την σκεψη οτι το πλοιο αυτο δεν εγινε μονο για να δουλεψει στη Θασο. Με τοσα πλοια στη γραμμη και με αυτα που θα ερθουν, τα κερδη πεφτουν και γιατι οχι να μην υπαρχει μια καβατζα...μιας επικερδους πωλησης στο εξωτερικο;;;; Χιλη, Ρωσια, Τουρκια κτλ.           Τα καινουργια εχουν ζητηση!! Ο Τσοκος ξερει καλυτερα!! Θα δουμε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστό το σκεπτικό σου φίλε μου, μόνο που δεν αφορά μόνο το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ αλλά όλα τα αμφίπλωρα που κατασκευάζονται στην χώρα μας (για να μην το γενικεύσω για όλα τα πλοία παντού στον κόσμο). Όλα για "κάπου" ξεκινούν να κατασκευάζονται, αλλά αυτόματα τίθενται και προς πώληση ακόμα και πριν καν ολοκληρωθούν από την στιγμή που θα βρεθεί μία συμφέρουσα προσφορά.

Γι αυτό άλλωστε και στα δεκάδες sites - shipbrokers που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο, μπορεί να βρει κανείς σε αγγελίες πλοία παλιά, νεότερα, νεότευκτα, ακόμα υπό κατασκευή όπως στην παρούσα περίπτωση του ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ.

----------


## john85

Θα είναι μακράν το καλύτερο αμφίπλωρο στην γραμμή Κεραμωτής-Λιμένας(Θάσου).

----------


## avvachrist

Και απ' ότι φαίνεται και το πιο όμορφο αμφίπλωρο που έχει κατασκευαστεί ποτέ στην Ελλάδα κατά τη γνώμη μου!

----------


## john85

Για πότε υπολογίζεται η καθέλκυση του?

----------


## japetus

24/1 Αμαλιάπολη.....

IMG_20160124_142450.JPG

----------


## avvachrist

> 24/1 Αμαλιάπολη.....
> 
> IMG_20160124_142450.JPG


Πανέμορφο πραγματικά! Που να βαφτεί και στα κανονικά του χρώματα κιόλας! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φώτο φίλε japetus!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε _japetus_ !!! 

Από ότι διακρίνω στην φωτό (γλίστρα, κόσμος, απομεινάρια στην θάλασσα), σήμερα (ή μάλλον πιό σωστά χθες, Κυριακή 24/1ου) πρέπει να έγινε η καθέλκυση του από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη. Καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο, καλότυχο να είναι για την εταιρεία του και τους ναυτικούς του !!!

Αγαπητέ φίλε _avvachrist_ ο φωτισμός είναι λίγο κόντρα ώστε να δούμε τα χρώματα που είναι βαμμένο, ωστόσο θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσω  ότι συνήθως τα πλοία (ή τουλάχιστον όσα αμφίπλωρα έχω δει μέχρι τώρα στην καθελκυσή τους) είναι ήδη βαμμένα στα τελικά τους χρώματα.

----------


## john85

Διαμάντι το πλοίο συγχαρητήρια σε όλους

----------


## avvachrist

> Αγαπητέ φίλε _avvachrist_ ο φωτισμός είναι λίγο κόντρα ώστε να δούμε τα χρώματα που είναι βαμμένο, ωστόσο θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσω  ότι συνήθως τα πλοία (ή τουλάχιστον όσα αμφίπλωρα έχω δει μέχρι τώρα στην καθελκυσή τους) είναι ήδη βαμμένα στα τελικά τους χρώματα.


Ισχύει ότι ο φωτισμός δεν βοηθάει καθόλου ώστε να δούμε τα χρώματα που είναι βαμμένο. Απλά όπως το είδα μου φάνηκε ότι το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο έχει απλά περαστεί με μίνιο και όχι με το κανονικό του χρώμα. Ίδωμεν λοιπόν...!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι τα πλοία της εταιρείας του είναι _βαμμένα κόκκινα_. Άρα αυτό που σου φάνηκε σαν μίνιο πιθανότατα είναι το κόκκινο τελικό του χρώμα.

----------


## john85

Η εταιρία του πλοίου είναι που έχει το Πλατυτέρα και το Παναγία Θάσου?

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι, πολύ ωραίο το σχέδιο εξωτερικά περιμένουμε να το δούμε και εσωτερικά.

----------


## john85

Πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Κεραμωτης?

----------


## japetus

Δυο μικρά φωτογραφικά μεζεδάκια ακόμα, περισσότερα όταν ετοιμαστεί το σκάφος και αποπλεύσει για Θάσο...
DSC_0066 (Small).JPGDSC_0074 (Small).JPG

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.(θα περιμένουμε με αγονία και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες.) :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τόσο όμορφο και καινοτόμο αμφίπλωρο *(*)*, να δούμε για πόσο καιρό θα προλάβει να δουλέψει στην Θάσο, πριν "μας το πάρουν" σε κάποια χώρα του εξωτερικού.

Να σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι το _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ_ είναι το πέμπτο στη σειρά αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας, και τα τέσσερα που προηγήθησαν πουλήθηκαν όλα νεότευκτα σε χώρες του εξωτερικού. Το πρώτο, το ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ στην Χιλή, το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ V στην Τανζανία, το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VI στην Ρωσία και το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VII στο Μεξικό. Δεδομένου ότι τα επόμενα αμφίπλωρα που κατασκευάζονται στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή θα είναι το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IX και το ΩΚΥΑΛΟΣ, εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι το ναυπηγείο Κουρή δημιουργεί μία καταπληκτική παράδοση στην κατασκευή όμορφων καινοτόμων και πρωτοποριακών αμφίπλωρων.

*(*)* Μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση το πόσα καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει για το _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ_ στο Πέραμα από ανθρώπους του χώρου μεν (ναυπηγούς, κατασκευαστές) που όμως δεν είχαν καμμία σχέση με την κατασκευή του ώστε να έχουν κάποιο συμφέρον για να μου τα πουν. Όλοι (μα όλοι !!!) μιλούν για ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο, για μία καταπληκτική καινοτόμο κατασκευή - ναυπήγηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι και πιστεύω ότι θα αποδώσει τα μέγιστα στην εταιρεία του. Περιμένουμε και φωτο από το εσωτερικό του φίλε japetus.

----------


## john85

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους.Θα ανεβάσετε και άλλες φωτό από το πλοίο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα., ακόμη σπαρταράει. Όπως βλέπουμε ακόμη έχει δουλειά, αλλά οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι επάνω δουλεύουν και πολλοί και στο full. Καλά τελειώματα. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-15-01-02-2016.jpg

----------


## john85

Για άλλη μία φορά υπέροχο πλοίο

----------


## avvachrist

> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι τα πλοία της εταιρείας του είναι _βαμμένα κόκκινα_. Άρα αυτό που σου φάνηκε σαν μίνιο πιθανότατα είναι το κόκκινο τελικό του χρώμα.





> Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα., ακόμη σπαρταράει. Όπως βλέπουμε ακόμη έχει δουλειά, αλλά οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι επάνω δουλεύουν και πολλοί και στο full. Καλά τελειώματα. 
> 
> ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-15-01-02-2016.jpg


Τελικά αγαπητέ Γιώργο, όπως βλέπουμε και από την φωτογραφία του Παντελή, εσύ είχες δίκιο και εγώ ξεγελάστηκα από τον φωτισμό της φωτογραφίας τότε. Το αμφίπλωρο έχει βαφτεί κόκκινο που είναι και τα χρώμα της εταιρείας του. Και πάλι πάντως θα πω ότι είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά αγαπητέ Γιώργο, όπως βλέπουμε και από την φωτογραφία του Παντελή, εσύ είχες δίκιο και εγώ ξεγελάστηκα από τον φωτισμό της φωτογραφίας τότε.


Δεν τίθεται θέμα "δίκιου" αγαπητέ φίλε, η φωτό ήταν κόντρα στον ήλιο όπως είχαμε πει, και ο καθένας μπορούσε να ξεγελαστεί, πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν το κόκκινο χρώμα αφενός δεν είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο στα αμφίπλωρα, αφετέρου μοιάζει και με το χρώμα του μίνιου.

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό σκαρί! Ελπίζω να το δούμε σύντομα. Ξέρει κάποιος ποια θα είναι η υπολογισμένη ταχύτητα του;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε Απόστολε, οι πληροφορίες είναι ελάχιστες και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή μετά τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου να ανεβάσουν από την εταιρεία του τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.
Αυτά που έμαθα σήμερα είναι τα εξής:* α)* ότι θα φοράει 4 μηχανές Caterpillar C32 750 HP εκάστη, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη μήκος και πλάτος του ¶νασσα Μ.
*β)* οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι αύριο θα βγει για δοκιμαστικό, δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουν ανοικτό το AIS και τι θα θέλουν να δούν στο δοκιμαστικό. 
*γ)* το άλλο που έμαθα είναι ότι η εταιρεία του κάνει τα αδύνατα - δυνατά ώστε το πλοίο στις 15/05 να είναι στη Θάσο.
Μένει να δούμε αν οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν.......βγουν αληθινές. Ίδωμεν.
Και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα................ τα νέα χρώματα του ¶νασσα Μ. *Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι πρώτο στις ειδήσεις και στις πληροφορίες*. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-16-03-02-2016.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα................ τα νέα χρώματα του ¶νασσα Μ. *Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι πρώτο στις ειδήσεις και στις πληροφορίες*. 
> 
> ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-16-03-02-2016.jpg


Τελικά εκτός από τον σχεδιασμό του, το αμφίπλωρο θα είναι πολύ "μπροστά" και στον χρωματισμό του! Εύγε! 
Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φώτο Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τελικά βγήκε δοκιμαστικό κατά τις 14.30 μ.μ και επέστρεψε κατά τις 17.30 μ.μ. Εύχομαι όλα να πήγαν καλά και σύντομα να το δούμε να πηγαίνει στη Θάσο. Φωτο από το δοκιμαστικό......... αύριο. :Fat:

----------


## nikosinaosos

Εδώ βλέπουμε τα σχέδια τα οποία κάνουν  στο όμορφο αυτό αμφίδρομο..

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι νέες πληροφορίες λένε ότι στο δοκιμαστικό έπιασε 14 μίλια. Όπως βλέπουμε στον καθρέπτη γράφει "Anassa".  Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το πλοίο.
Και η φωτο από την ώρα που επιστρέφει από το δοκιμαστικό. Γιατί το Nautilia.gr έχει παντού φίλουςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-23-04-02-2016.jpg

----------


## john85

Το πλοίο πέρα από το κυριώς γκαράζ θα έχει και δεύτερο από κάτω?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο έχει μήκος 102 μέτρα και μεταφορική ικανότητα 203 Ι.Χ. 

Είναι γνωστό ποιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο ανέλαβε την μελέτη και τη σχεδίαση του πλοίου;

----------


## pantelis2009

Εμένα οι πληροφορίες μου λένε για 230 Ι.Χ. Να δούμε αν θα βγουν αληθινές.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο πέρα από το κυριώς γκαράζ θα έχει και δεύτερο από κάτω?


Όπως κατάλαβες το ¶νασσα έχει και κατάμπαρο.
Νεκτάριε και οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε για 105 μέτρα μήκος με 20 φάρδος.

----------


## john85



----------


## john85



----------


## john85



----------


## john85

Τις φωτογραφίες τις βρήκα στο facebook στην σελίδα της www.navarc.gr

----------


## naftaki

ενα δωρακι παιδια20160204_170840.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε naftaki. Περιμένουμε και από μέσα.
Φίλε john85 αυτές τις ήξερα και γω, αλλά είναι από την κατασκευή.

----------


## nikosinaosos

Εγώ γνωρίζω  για 240 Ι.Χ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα................ τα νέα χρώματα του Άνασσα Μ. 
> 
> ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-16-03-02-2016.jpg


Ενδιαφέρον το "μοτίβο" χρωμάτων του πλοίου, σίγουρα όμορφο, σίγουρα πρωτοπόρο και εντυπωσιακό (έως και ...υπερβολικά εντυπωσιακό), σίγουρα όμως και μπελαλίδικο και φασαριόζικο όσον αφορά στην συντήρηση του. Προσωπικά δεν θα στοιχημάτιζα στην διατήρηση του πέραν των δύο - τριών πρώτων χρόνων.

Σημ. Υποθέτω πως για να γίνει αυτή η εντυπωσιακή επιλογή "μοτίβου χρωμάτων", οι εξαγωγές των καυσαερίων θα βρίσκονται κάπου αρκετά ψηλά, και όχι χαμηλά στα πλαινά του πλοίου.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Πιστευεις οτο θα φυγει στο εξωτερικο;;;; (εγω κατι τετοιο πιστευω)!!!! 
Οι μηχανες ειναι καινουργιες...;;;;

----------


## john85

Πότε αρχίζει δρομολόγια στην Θάσο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο ¶νασσα Μ με τελειωμένο το μοτίβο των χρωμάτων στα πλαϊνά του και να αναφέρουμε ότι έχει Ν.Π 12263.
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr σε όλα τα ναυπηγεία έχει μόνο φίλους και δεν.......τραβά φωτο από άσχετα μέρη και μετά το παίζει.......παπαγαλάκι.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-28-08-02-2016.jpg

----------


## john85

Μακράν θα είναι το καλύτερο αμφίπλωρο της Θάσου.

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο το ferry και πολύ ωραία δουλειά έχουν κάνει οι πλοιοκτήτες, μπράβο τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες από το site Πρωινή Καβάλα το ¶νασσα ξεκίνησε χθές από Αμαλιάπολη για Θάσο. Μένει να δούμε αν ισχύει αυτό που γράφει.
Πάντως ευχόμαστε καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω την είδηση και ήρθε νέα πληροφορία. Το πλοίο είναι ακόμη Αμαλιάπολη.......λόγο καιρού απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος και τον ευχαριστώ.

----------


## th.thomaidis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9HMXlu3Gb4

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο βίντεο και σ' ευχαριστούμε th.thomaidis. Περιμένουμε φωτο και από μέσα. :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9HMXlu3Gb4


Ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι!

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο ο βίντεο φυσικά και το πλοίο πανέμορφο είναι, καλοτάξιδο σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε th.thomaidis.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην αρχή της καθέλκυσης διακρίνεται για πολύ λίγο στο φόντο και το "ομόσταυλο" ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ. Βρισκόταν στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή για εργασίες συντήρησης και αναχώρησε για την Θάσο τέσσερις ημέρες μετά την καθέλκυση του ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ. Τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένο πάνω από αυτό (τα μακρινά πλάνα).

----------


## john85

http://www.proininews.gr/02/12/%CE%A...-%CE%B1%CE%BD/ Το πλοίο λογικά θα βρίσκεται ήδη στο νησί της Θάσου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> http://www.proininews.gr/02/12/%CE%A...-%CE%B1%CE%BD/ Το πλοίο λογικά θα βρίσκεται ήδη στο νησί της Θάσου.


Διάβασε τα ποστ 109-110.

----------


## japetus

Δυο μικρά (εσκεμμένα χαμηλής ποιότητας και ανάλυσης) μεζεδάκια ακόμα...

anassa-2.jpganassa (Small).jpg

----------


## john85

Επιβλητικό

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δυο μικρά (εσκεμμένα χαμηλής ποιότητας και ανάλυσης) μεζεδάκια ακόμα...
> 
> anassa-2.jpganassa (Small).jpg


Αγαπητέ φίλε φυσικά και σε ευχαριστούμε για τα δύο .....μεζεδάκια !!!!!! Αν και (για να λέμε και την αλήθεια), εμείς εδώ κάτω στα πέριξ του Πειραιά είμαστε χορτασμένοι στις κατασκευές νέων αμφίπλωρων όχι απλά από μεζεδάκια αλλά από .....ατέλειωτα τραπέζια στρωμένα με δεκάδες ταψιά .....φωτογραφικών φαγητών !!!!!

Γι αυτό και μου έκανε οφείλω να ομολογήσω μεγάλη εντύπωση αυτή η μεγάλη μυστικότητα που επικράτησε (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το φωτογραφικό υλικό) κατά την διάρκεια κατασκευής του πλοίου, αλλά και τώρα ακόμα που πιά είναι έτοιμο. Όπως έχουμε γράψει αφειδώς σε προηγούμενα ποστ και έχουμε όλοι παραδεχτεί, το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ είναι ένα πανέμορφο αμφίπλωρο, πρωτοποριακό, ίσως το καλύτερο (και από θέμα σχεδιασμού και από θέμα τεχνολογικό) που έχει φτιαχτεί ποτέ στην χώρα μας. Και αυτό το πλοίο αντί να διαφημίζεται με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό (.....εσκεμμένα υψηλής ποιότητας και ανάλυσης !!!) παντού στο διαδίκτυο, είναι σαν να κρύβεται στην Αμαλιάπολη και να "ντρέπεται" να παρουσιαστεί.....

Δεν ξέρω, σίγουρα κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει για αυτήν την μυστικότητα, που εγώ δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ. Όπως είπα και πριν, εδώ πάμε στα ναυπηγεία σε Πέραμα και Σαλαμίνα που κατασκευάζονται αυτόν τον καιρό καμμιά δεκαριά αμφίπλωρα, και όλοι, ναυπηγοί, κατασκευαστές, πλοιοκτήτες μας ευχαριστούν για τις δεκάδες φωτό (εσωτερικές και εξωτερικές, και από τα αρχικά ακόμα στάδια) που τράβαμε και ανεβάζουμε, και διαφημίζουμε (όσο τουλάχιστον μπορούμε) τόσο τα ίδια τα πλοία όσο και τα ναυπηγεία που τα κατασκευάζουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος πιο πάνω, εμείς έχουμε χορτάσει εδώ στα πέριξ από φωτο νεότευκτων πλοίων και τόσα χρόνια σας τις προσφέρουμε με χαρά και μεγάλη ανάλυση. Εντάξει είπαμε μυστικοπάθεια .......γιατί θα έβγαινε κάποιο νέο ντιζάιν, αλά να έχεις φωτο και να τις ανεβάζεις με ....χαμηλή ανάλυση. Αν δεν θέλετε να ανεβάσετε ....με γεια σας με χαρά σας, αλλά μην παίζετε με τα ...

----------


## japetus

:Fat: 
Φοβάμαι ότι οι προθέσεις μου παρεξηγήθηκαν..
Καταρχήν να πω ότι δεν έχω σχέση με την ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία γιατί φαίνεται σαν αυτό να μου γράφετε.. Ανέβηκα όμως στο καράβι -και ευχαριστώ το ναυπηγείο και την ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία γι αυτό- και έβγαλα τη φωτογραφία από το σαλόνι επειδή ακριβώς διάβασα εδώ ότι θέλατε να δείτε.
Είναι πράγματι τέτοιο το σημείο που βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο, που είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να το επισκεφτεί κάποιος αν δεν το επιζητήσει. Καμία φυσικά σχέση με τα ναυπηγεία της Σαλαμίνας και του Περάματος..
Το εσκεμμένα χαμηλής ανάλυσης αναφερόταν στο γεγονός ότι με το παλιάς τεχνολογίας κινητό μου δεν μπορούσα να αποδώσω ορθά έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό που έβλεπα, αλλά και θα ήταν κρίμα να δημιουργήσω λανθασμένη πρώτη εντύπωση στους αναγνώστες μια και ακόμα γίνονταν εργασίες μέσα. Το πλοίο είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακό. Κρόπαρα ό,τι περιττό μπορούσα. Δεν μου απαγόρευσε κανείς να βγάλω φωτογραφία, ούτε με προέτρεψε να μην δημοσιεύσω. Αυτά τα περί μυστικότητας δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, αν ήταν κάτι το απόρρητο δεν θα μου είχε επιτραπεί καν η είσοδος... 
Τώρα, το πλοίο από ότι είδα ήταν έτοιμο για αναχώρηση, πράγμα που θα γινόταν μόλις το λιμεναρχείο επέτρεπε τον απόπλου λόγω του καιρού.. Φαντάζομαι, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του στη Θάσο και θα έχει την ευκαιρία περισσότερος κόσμος να το δει από κοντά, να το φωτογραφίσει και να μας δείξει εδώ φωτογραφίες..

----------


## meganisi

Συγγνώμη για το off topic αλλα Παντελή είσαι λίγο επιθετικός γενικά... Συμπάθησέ με αλλα δεν ειναι σωστό.. Στα θέματα ανοιχτών κ αμφιπλωρων είσαι ο κορυφαίος,αλλά κάποιες στιγμές νομίζω είσαι λίγο κάπως.. Φιλικά πάντα... :Cocksure:  Υ.Γ χρωστάω φωτο του ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ στο Μεγανήσι... Κλείνει το off topic

----------


## SteliosK

Συνεχίζουμε στο θέμα του πλοίου Ευχαριστουμε πολύ Japetus που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Συγγνώμη για το off topic αλλα Παντελή είσαι λίγο επιθετικός γενικά... Συμπάθησέ με αλλα δεν ειναι σωστό.. Στα θέματα ανοιχτών κ αμφιπλωρων είσαι ο κορυφαίος,αλλά κάποιες στιγμές νομίζω είσαι λίγο κάπως.. Φιλικά πάντα... Υ.Γ χρωστάω φωτο του ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ στο Μεγανήσι... Κλείνει το off topic


Φίλε μου .....αν διαβάσεις το ποστ με τις φωτο (όπως το διατυπώνει) θα δεις αν έχω δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφω. 
Μετά έγραψε το 2ο ποστ .....και κάπως διόρθωσε το θέμα. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά.  :Fat:  Υ.Γ τις περιμένουμε τις φωτο που ....έταξες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε το ¶νασσα Μ από Αμαλιάπολη για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## leo85

Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε το ¶νασσα Μ από Αμαλιάπολη για Θάσο.


Παντελή σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, δεν πηγαίνει στην Θάσο αλλά στην Χαλκιδική, στο Πόρτο Κουφό το οποίο βρίσκεται στο μεσαίο πόδι, στην νοτιοδυτική Σιθωνία, _εδώ_ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.




> Το Πόρτο Κουφό είναι ένα μικρό ψαροχώρι,  100 περίπου κατοίκων,  στη ΝΔ Σιθωνία. 
> 
>  Το όνομα του  παραμένει ίδιο από την αρχαιότητα,  «Κωφός Λιμήν»  αναφέρεται από το  Θουκυδίδη, επειδή  μέσα στο απάνεμο λιμάνι του δεν  ακούγονταν  το βουητό της  θάλασσας. 
> 
> Είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα και ασφαλή φυσικά λιμάνια της Ελλάδας για  αυτό  και όλο το χρόνο αγκυροβολούν  μικρά καΐκια αλλά και πολυτελή  σκάφη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' την ώρα που έφυγε γράφει έτσι, αλλά τι να πάει να κάνει εκεί!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιός να ξέρει !!! Από την στιγμή όμως που αυτόν τον προορισμό εκπέμπει η -ούτως ή άλλως- νέα συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, και είναι και στην ρότα του αυτός ο προορισμός (δεν εκπέμπει π.χ. Ρέθυμνο, που θα ήταν σίγουρα από λάθος) πρέπει να το αναφέρουμε και να δούμε τελικά αν και που θα πάει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προφανώς δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ το γιατί ως "πρώτος" προορισμός του πλοίου είχε δηλωθεί το Πόρτο Κουφό στην Χαλκιδική. Ήδη προσπέρασε το μεσαίο πόδι της Χαλκιδικής και πλέον εκπέμπει ως προορισμό την Θάσο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ. 
Ο πρώτο προορισμός λοιπόν δηλώθηκε εκεί, γιατί λόγο καιρού πήρε για εκεί απόπλου και ....αν ο καιρός ήταν καλός θα συνέχιζε για Θάσο, όπως και γίνεται. 
Αυτές είναι οι πληροφορίες από μέσα και να δω τα .......παπαγαλάκια τι θα πουν.....αν πουν. 
Και τώρα φωτο από το φίλο Νίκο (nikosinaosos) και τον ευχαριστώ. (δεν τις ανέβασε εκείνος γιατί χάλασε το computer του).

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-36-02-2016.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-37-02-2016.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-41-02-2016.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-43-02-2016.jpg
Ήδη άλλαξε προορισμός Θάσος. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## christoskav

Δε θα έλεγα ότι μέσα (αν είναι έτσι), ότι είναι καλύτερο από το Θάσος 6 ή το Θάσος 7 που ήταν κάποτε στη Θάσο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ευχαριστούμε και εσένα και τον φίλο σου Νίκο για τις εσωτερικές φωτό. 

Εκ των πραγμάτων λοιπόν, πολύ σοφά έπραξαν οι άνθρωποι του πλοίου και πέρασαν στο AIS ως πρώτο προορισμό το Πόρτο Κουφό στην Χαλκιδική. Διότι ούτε να φανταστώ δεν θέλω τι θα μπορούσε να .....κυκλοφορήσει για το πλοίο αν στο πρώτο του ταξίδι είχε δηλώσει εξ αρχής την Θάσο και ενδιάμεσα λόγω άσχημου καιρού αναγκαζόταν να προσεγγίσει σε κάποιον απάνεμο όρμο στην Χαλκιδική !!!!!

Κάτι όμως που μας διέφυγε να σχολιάσουμε, είναι το ότι εφόσον διατηρήσει σε όλο το ταξίδι του την ταχύτητα που έχει μέχρι τώρα, θα καταπλεύσει στον Λιμένα της Θάσου γύρω στις 02.30 απόψε. Άγρια ώρα, και προσωπικά τον πρώτο κατάπλου στο νησί τον φανταζόμουν κάπως πανηγυρικό (και δικαιολογημένα), με σφυρίγματα πλοίων δηλαδή και διάφορα άλλα που γίνονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Εκτός και αν έχουν σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο.

Φίλε christoskav, νομίζω ότι η συγκρίσεις σου είναι και κάπως πρόωρες και κάπως ....άδικες (τουλάχιστον). Εγώ αυτό που συμπεραίνω από τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο Παντελής, είναι το ότι ο πλοιοκτήτης πρέπει να έβαλε πολύ βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη του ώστε οι περισσότερες κατασκευές του σαλονιού να έχουν γίνει με φυσικό, γνήσιο, ατόφιο και άρα ακριβό ξύλο, και μάλιστα σε εποχές που αφθονούν πολύ φθηνότερα και "γυαλιστερά" υποκατάστατα του.

----------


## christoskav

Ίσως. Αναμένουμε να το δούμε από κοντά λοιπόν όποτε βολέψει  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως δεν θα υπήρχε .....σχεδόν κανείς τέτοια ώρα που έφτασε στην Θάσο, αλλά οι πλοιοκτήτες παρά να καθηστερίσουν κι άλλο προτίμησαν ...αυτό. 
Ας το δούμε πρώτη φορά φωτογραφημένο στη Θάσο από την κάμερα του λιμανιού. Και πάλι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-44-15-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν εμείς σερβίρουμε τις ειδήσεις με στοιχεία και φωτο.........κάποιοι ψάχνουν ακόμη για......καμιά φωτο. Εδώ είναι το site που σας τα προσφέρει.......όλα. :Fat: 
Περιμένω να δω τι θα πουν ......όσοι το δουν από Θάσο.

----------


## john85

http://kavalaportpnews.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_15.html 'Εχει και φωτογραφίες μέσα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ !!!!! Όλα τα λεφτά αυτό το εκπληκτικό : _"Το πλοίο φέρει και ελληνική σημαία !!!"_ και με τρία θαυμαστικά παρακαλώ. Σίγουρα .....πρωτοφανές γεγονός για Ελληνικό φέρρυ σε δρομολόγια από Ελληνική πόλη σε Ελληνικό νησί !!!!!

----------


## japetus

Εμένα μου άρεσε που γράφει για βύθισμα 24 μέτρων  :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εμένα μου άρεσε που γράφει για βύθισμα 24 μέτρων


Ε, εντάξει αυτό το λες και ορθογραφικό λάθος, ή παράλειψη. Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά ξεχάσανε ένα κόμμα ανάμεσα στο 2 και το 4. Αλλά αυτό το ..."Ελληνική σημαία" και μάλιστα με καμάρι, είναι απερίγραπτο !!!!!

----------


## Orpheas

Ουδείς τέλειος ... Αντι να μείνει κανεις στην ουσία των φωτογραφιών που ειναι οι πρώτες που ανεβαίνουν επιτέλους απο τη μυστήρια Άνασσα .. Καθόμαστε και συζητάμε τα λάθη του αρθρογράφου .. Ειμαστε περίεργος λαός οι Ελληνες ... Στο ανοιχτό ντεκ δεν εχουν μπει καρέκλες η πρεπει να αλλάξω γυαλιά;

----------


## Orpheas

> Ε, εντάξει αυτό το λες και ορθογραφικό λάθος, ή παράλειψη. Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά ξεχάσανε ένα κόμμα ανάμεσα στο 2 και το 4. Αλλά αυτό το ..."Ελληνική σημαία" και μάλιστα με καμάρι, είναι απερίγραπτο !!!!!


 Αμφιπλωρο vlcc κατα τη φαντασία του "αρθρογράφου "

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ουδείς τέλειος ... Αντι να μείνει κανεις στην ουσία των φωτογραφιών που ειναι οι πρώτες που ανεβαίνουν επιτέλους απο τη μυστήρια Άνασσα .. Καθόμαστε και συζητάμε τα λάθη του αρθρογράφου .. Ειμαστε περίεργος λαός οι Ελληνες ... Στο ανοιχτό ντεκ δεν εχουν μπει καρέκλες η πρεπει να αλλάξω γυαλιά;


Ποιος σου είπε εσένα φίλε ότι είναι οι πρώτες φωτο που ανεβαίνουν από το πλοίο. Μήπως νομίζεις ότι είσαι σε άλλο.....site!!!!! Εδώ έχουμε δείξει και από την κατασκευή του και από μέσα αν δεις όλες τις σελίδες που έχει για το ¶νασσα Μ. Το μόνο νέο είναι φωτο από τη γέφυρα (και αυτές με μικρή ανάλυση).
Ο ρεπόρτερ φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει ξανά ασχοληθεί με πλοία. 
*Η Μικρή Βασίλισσα (ΑΝΑΣΣΑ .Μ) που αποκαλείτε έτσι* μήπως νομίζει ότι το Μ.......σημαίνει Μικρή, γιατι το πλοίο είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέχρι στιγμή αμφίπλωρο. (θα του πάρει τα ηνία όταν καθελκυστεί το Σπυρίδων Σ).
Γιατί με τα ελικοπηδάλια!!!!!!!! δεν ξέρεις κάτι.......Ο.Κ., γιατί πριν το γράψεις δεν ενημερώνεσαι ή όταν μαθαίνεις την πληροφορία δεν τους ρωτάς και πως γράφεται, ήθελα να το παίξει και Αγγλομαθείς και το έγραψε και στα Ελληνικά.......μήπως και δεν το καταλάβουμε. 
VETH είναι φίλε μου και όχι  *ελικοπηδάλια τύπου VELF (BΕΛΦ). 
*

----------


## Orpheas

Απο το εσωτερικό πλην 1-2 δεν ειχε δει κανεις... Δεν ειπα για το εξωτερικο. Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλλειπονται . Είστε 1-2 άτομα αμέσως να διορθώσετε τον αλλον εδω περα.

----------


## naftaki

ενα πακετο απο φωτο απο χθεςIMG_20160215_183944.jpgIMG_20160215_183954.jpgIMG_20160215_183959.jpgIMG_20160215_184028.jpgIMG_20160215_184125.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Απο το εσωτερικό πλην 1-2 δεν ειχε δει κανεις... Δεν ειπα για το εξωτερικο. Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλλειπονται . Είστε 1-2 άτομα αμέσως να διορθώσετε τον αλλον εδω περα.


Όχι ρε.....φίλε. Έχεις γράψει 5-6 ποστ και νομίζεις ότι ...κάτι έκανες. Εμείς ...οι 1-2 άτομα έχουμε χαλάσει πολλά ευρώ σε βενζίνες και πολλές ώρες περιμένοντας με βροχή και ήλιο για να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες και να τις προσφέρουμε στο Nautilia.gr που αγαπάμε.
Εμείς γράψαμε γιατί ....αυτά που είδαμε περίεργα στο ρεπορτάζ και εσύ ....ξεκίνησες να τα λες περίεργα. Πήγαινε λοιπόν ....στους φίλους σου .....που ακόμη ψάχνουν .....καμιά φωτο απο το πλοίο. Όσο για τις 1-2 φωτο που λές....εγώ ανέβασα 4 και όπως βλέπεις άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν και από άλλους. 
Δικές σου φωτο ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει......και το μόνο που έκανες ήταν να την πέσεις .....σε 1-2. 
Αρκετά βγήκαμε λοιπόν εκτός θέματος.....που κάπου αλλού το συνηθίζουν......δεν ασχολούμαι ξανά με σένα. Περιμένουμε να δούμε ....τι δουλειά σου.

----------


## japetus

Για την ιστορία, ας αναφερθεί ότι το πλοίο διαθέτει και από ένα -πολύ- μικρό κλιματιζόμενο χώρο κάτω από τις σκάλες κοντά σε κάθε καταπέλτη, με μικρό σαλόνι και τουαλέτα για την εξυπηρέτηση ηλικιωμένων και ΑΜΕΑ.

----------


## Orpheas

> Όχι ρε.....φίλε. Έχεις γράψει 5-6 ποστ και νομίζεις ότι ...κάτι έκανες. Εμείς ...οι 1-2 άτομα έχουμε χαλάσει πολλά ευρώ σε βενζίνες και πολλές ώρες περιμένοντας με βροχή και ήλιο για να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες και να τις προσφέρουμε στο Nautilia.gr που αγαπάμε.
> Εμείς γράψαμε γιατί ....αυτά που είδαμε περίεργα στο ρεπορτάζ και εσύ ....ξεκίνησες να τα λες περίεργα. Πήγαινε λοιπόν ....στους φίλους σου .....που ακόμη ψάχνουν .....καμιά φωτο απο το πλοίο. Όσο για τις 1-2 φωτο που λές....εγώ ανέβασα 4 και όπως βλέπεις άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν και από άλλους. 
> Δικές σου φωτο ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει......και το μόνο που έκανες ήταν να την πέσεις .....σε 1-2. 
> Αρκετά βγήκαμε λοιπόν εκτός θέματος.....που κάπου αλλού το συνηθίζουν......δεν ασχολούμαι ξανά με σένα. Περιμένουμε να δούμε ....τι δουλειά σου.


Καταρχήν προς το τι ενικός ; Δεν ειμαστε φίλοι απο εχθές και κανεις δεν ειπε οτι εδω στο ναυτιλία 1-2 άτομα δεν έχετε κανει φοβερή δουλεια απλα μια παρατήρηση έκανα και αμέσως δέχθηκα ειρωνία . Εδω εχω μπει για να διαβάζω νέα οχι για διαγωνισμός φωτογραφιας. Μπράβο σε σας τους 1-2 ειλικρινά αλλα στον λιγο ελεύθερο χρόνο προτιμω να ειμαι με την οικογένεια μου παρα να τρέχω οπως 40-50 άτομα εδω μεσα να βγάζω φωτό . 

Επιτελους βλέπουμε φωτό απο εδω μεσα απο το πλοιο . Ξέρουμε αν θα βάψουν και τα αλλα πλοία της εταιρείας ετσι;

----------


## giorgos....

Κύριοι συνεχίζεται μια αντιπαράθεση χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος. Παρακαλώ να σταματήσουμε εδώ την αντιπαράθεση αυτή και να επικεντρωθούμε στο πλοίο. Η πληροφορίες και οι φωτογραφίες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες και εξίσου σημαντικές είτε προέρχονται από κάποιο καινούριο μέλος της παρέας μας, είτε από κάποιον που είναι μαζί μας περισσότερο καιρό. Όλοι αγαπάμε τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία και αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής μας που μας προσφέρει χαρά και ευχαρίστηση.
 Δεν έχει νόημα λοιπόν να χάνουμε την ουσία που είναι η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου και να ασχολούμαστε με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## japetus

¶λλο βιντεάκι έψαχνα μήπως βρω (κάποιοι ξένοι που τραβούσαν στην Αμαλιάπολη με drone), άλλο βρήκα:




Με την ευκαιρία, βλέπω ότι απενεργοποίησε το πλοίο τη συσκευή AIS. ¶ρα μάλλον κάποιο διαδικαστικό θέμα θα πρέπει να προέκυψε και δεν ξεκινησε τα δρομολόγια ακόμα..

----------


## bosses

Σημερα ξεκιναει δρομολογια στη γραμμη Θασο Κεραμωτη.Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο και στο πληρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει. Καμιά φωτο από τα εγκαίνια ????? Από μηχανοστάσιο?????

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Ανταπόκριση από Θάσο!!

Έχοντας κλείσει αρκετές ημέρες δρομολογίων στο νησί της Θάσου το νέο πλοίο ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ, θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες προσωπικές διαπιστώσεις. Το πλοίο είναι όντως μεγάλο, ογκώδες, θηρίο ολόκληρο και με την σχεδίαση που έχει φαντάζει τεράστιο. Χρωματικά επειδή το έβλεπα αρκετές ημέρες από κοντά, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το κολακεύει. Αυτή η κόκκινη παραλλαγή, σε συνδυασμό με τα μαύρα χρώματα στους εξωτερικούς χώρους του σαλονιού, γέφυρας κτλ το κάνει λίγο αντιαισθητικό και καθόλου φιλικό για επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό. Ειδικά η μαύρη γέφυρα... σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν κολλάει με το υπόλοιπο πλοίο. Και όλα αυτά τα λέω αφού στην αρχή και εγώ έλεγα για την ομορφιά του νέου πλοίου. Αν το δείτε από κοντά για μέρες θα αλλάξετε γνώμη (εγώ άλλαξα). Επίσης είναι αρκετά έως πολύ θορυβώδες για νεότευκτο, κυρίως στο ταξίδι του. Αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση είναι η σύγκριση του με το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ, το οποίο μέχρι τώρα ήταν το μεγάλο της Θάσου και πλέον χάνετε εάν βρεθεί δίπλα στο ΑΝΑΣΣΑ. Το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ όμως έτσι φρεσκοβαμμένο άσπρο όπως είναι τώρα, κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι αλλά φωτο από γέφυρα και μηχανοστάσιο .......δεν μας δείξατε!!!!! :Apologetic:

----------


## tolaras

Οντως ειναι η βασιλισσα στο ειδος του... Ειναι εντυπωσιακο! :Surprised:

----------


## christoskav

http://kavalaportpnews.blogspot.gr/2...blog-post.html

----------


## sl500

Πόσα πήρατε για να γράψετε ψευδή τεχνικά στοιχεία????(μήκος , πλάτος , βύθισμα , ταχύτητα Μηχανων , ταχύτητα πλοίου , χρόνο ταξιδίου , ότι είναι το μεγαλύτερο στην Ελλάδα ?????)

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε christoskav ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ και τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες. 
Το παράπονο μου είναι ότι ....χειρότερες φωτογραφίες (από καθαρότητα και ποιότητα) δεν έχω ξανά δει και υποτίθεται ότι είναι από επαγγελματικό site και όχι ερασιτέχνες ...όπως εμείς. 
Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Φίλε sl500 γιατί το λες αυτό!!!!! Περιμένουμε νεότερα σου και περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο.

----------


## christoskav

Παιδιά μη βαράτε, η ιστοσελίδα δεν είναι καν δική μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν νομίζω να σε βάρεσα!!!!!! 
Απ' εναντίας σου είπα και ευχαριστώ. Είπα για την ιστοσελίδα ......ότι είναι απαράδεκτες οι φωτογραφίες τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βλάβη στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου χθες στην Κεραμωτή.




> 22/04/2016 - 18:01
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κεραμωτής Καβάλας, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΝΑΣΣΑ»  Ν.Π. 12263, για περιστατικό βλάβης του καταπέλτη, κατά τη διαδικασία  απόπλου από λιμένα Κεραμωτής προς εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου για λιμένα Θάσου. 
> 
> Στο  ανωτέρω πλοίο επέβαιναν 82 επιβάτες, 17 Ι.Χ. και 16 Φ/Γ, οι οποίοι αφού  αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με επόμενο  προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο. 
> 
> Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του «ΑΝΑΣΣΑ», ενώ κατόπιν αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού επιθεώρησης, του επετράπη.


_Πηγή_

----------


## edipsos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174997 :Emmersed:

----------


## BOBKING

Το συνημμένο δεν ανοίγει

----------


## billyferry

Το Άνασσα Μ εν πλω για Λιμένα...!
(Με συγχωρείτε για την κακή ανάλυση αλλά είναι σε ζουμ  λόγω απόστασης :Tongue: )

----------


## christoskav

Το βίντεο δεν είναι δικό μου και δε ξέρω άμα το έχει ανεβάσει και κάποιος στο φόρουμ. Ωστόσο το παραθέτω  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9HMXlu3Gb4

----------


## pantelis2009

To ¶νασσα Μ εχθές στη Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-45-10-01-2017.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Επιβλητικό, όμορφο, μαγευτική φώτο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ιστοσελίδα της Nauticon Steel, εταιρείας μεταλλικών κατασκευών, _μπορούμε να δούμε_ πολλές φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή του _ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ_, καθώς και ενδιαφέροντα βίντεο από drone.

----------


## manolisfissas

Δύο φωτογραφίες ένα από τα ομορφότερα αλλά και πρωτοποριακά αμφίπλωρα μέχρι σήμερα.!!!

ΑΝΝΑΣΑ.Μ-25-5-2017-01.jpg ΑΝΝΑΣΑ.Μ-25-5-2017-02.jpg
*​Θασός: 25-5-2017*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο* αμφίπλωρο!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο από την παρουσίαση του πλοίου ¶νασσα από την εταιρεία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το ¶νασσα θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό κοντά στις γιορτές στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Μένει να δούμε.....αν είναι αξιόπιστες. :Tennis:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το Ανασσα θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό κοντά στις γιορτές στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Μένει να δούμε.....αν είναι αξιόπιστες.


Κατά το ήμισυ Παντελεήμων τέκνον μου, κατά το ήμισυ. Πράγματι το πλοίο αναχώρησε το απόγευμα από την Κεραμωτή, αλλά με προορισμό σύμφωνα με το μέχρι στιγμής σήμα του στο AIS την..... γενέτειρα του Αμαλιάπολη !!! Βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε ως αναξιόπιστη την πληροφορία που είχες για τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, μιας και ως γνωστόν οι αρχικοί προγραμματισμοί πολλές φορές αλλάζουν για διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οπότε το .....¶νασσα βρέθηκε για πρώτη φορά .....με το ¶ναξ!!!!!! Πολύ θα ήθελα μία φωτο τα δύο μαζί!!!!!!.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το ¶νασσα θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό κοντά στις γιορτές στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Μένει να δούμε.....αν είναι αξιόπιστες.





> Κατά το ήμισυ Παντελεήμων τέκνον μου, κατά το ήμισυ. Πράγματι το πλοίο αναχώρησε το απόγευμα από την Κεραμωτή, αλλά με προορισμό σύμφωνα με το μέχρι στιγμής σήμα του στο AIS την..... γενέτειρα του Αμαλιάπολη !!!


Μετανοώ Παντελεήμων παιδί μου, δεν θα σου ...ξανααντιμιλήσω !!! Πράγματι, τελικά το πλοίο έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη (άγνωστο το γιατί πέρασε από εκεί) και από το πρωί σήμερα βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε.....ότι πήγε Αμαλιάπολη γιατί ....χρωστούσαν κάποιες δουλειές. :Beguiled:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το ¶νασσα έφυγε από Χαλκίδα και έχει πάει ......μάλλον για απάγκιο στην Ερέτρια.

----------


## christtsal

Ετοιμο κιολας;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιατί "κιόλας" ??? Καινούργιο καράβι είναι, ελάχιστες δουλειές χρειάζεται, και συγκεκριμμένα στον δεξαμενισμό για τον οποίο πήγε στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, ένα καθάρισμα και βάψιμο στα ύφαλα. Δευτέρα έφτασε στην Αυλίδα, σήμερα το μεσημέρι έπεσε από την δεξαμενή, πέντε ημέρες δηλαδή και πολλές ήταν για αυτές τις δουλειές.

----------


## christtsal

Απλα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι οταν ενα καραβι πηγαινει καρναγιο καθετε το λιγοτερο 15 μερες....γραψτε λαθος...καλες γιορτες σε ολους και καλη επιστροφη στο καραβι και το πληρωμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να βγει ένα πλοίο (τουλάχιστον ανοικτού τύπου) σε δεξαμενισμό για 15+ ημέρες, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν λαμαρινοδουλειές, εξαγωγές αξόνων - προπελών - τιμονιών για συντήρηση και πολλά άλλα ακόμα. Ένα νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο, σε δύο τρεις ημέρες το πολύ έχει "καθαρίσει".

Καλές γιορτές επίσης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν έχεις παντού φίλους ......όλα γίνονται. Ας δούμε λοιπόν για πρώτη του φορά το ¶νασσα δεμένο στην Ερέτρια. Απ' ότι έμαθα μάλλον την Κυριακή θα φύγουν για τη Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια σε όλο το πλήρωμα.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-48-22-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νασσα Μ αναχώρησε από Ερέτρια και πηγαίνει για Θάσο. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από το Πόρτο Λάφια. Καλό ταξίδι και καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ φωτο από τον Cpt. Ανδρέα την ώρα που περνά από τον Κάβο Ντόρο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-51-25-12-2017-ΚΑΒΟ-ΝΤΟΡΟ..jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νασσα εχθές που έφτασε πήγε απ' ευθείας στην Κεραμωτή και παραμένει εκεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Βίντεο που ανέβασε στο fb ο Cpt. Ανδρέας Μπουζαλάκος από την Κεραμωτή για τον αγιασμό των υδάτων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νασσα δεμένο στην Ερέτρια. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-55-25-12-2017-ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο αμφίπλωρο ¶νασσα Μ σήμερα το πρωί στην Κεραμωτή, σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Λιμένα (Θάσου) σε Κεραμωτή (Καβάλα). Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-Μ-57-19-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νασσα έκλεισε ναυτολόγιο στις 02/11 και βγήκε σε ακινησία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα έγινε άρση απαγορευτικού στην γραμμή Λιμένας Θάσου - Κεραμωτή και το ¶νασσα Μ φορτώνει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-Μ-59-05-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα δρομολόγιο του *¶νασσα* την περασμένη Δευτέρα συντροφιά και με γλάρους *από Λιμένα Θάσου - Κεραμωτή* με πληρότητα μέχρι και το κατάμπαρο, όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-Μ-68-02-09-2019.jpg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ-Μ-69-02-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο ¶ΝΑΣΣΑ Μ του κ. Μητσόπουλου της εταιρείας Thassos Ferries σήμερα πρωί-πρωί αναχώρησε από Χαλκίδα με προορισμό την Κεραμωτή. Καλό ταξίδι και καλή χρονιά. 

ΑΝΑΣΣΑ Μ 75 27-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------

